# diarrhea



## john19485 (May 13, 2018)

ok, I've had diarrhea everyday for going on five months now, I've had the poop test for diarrhea, doctor said I had to take another, the only other thing the doctor has done is give me some acid pills, he said the other day , they were not doing any good. Taking Pepto-Bismol and  Kaopectate  now, also  eat  bananas, ginger, Probiotics. Any more idea's?


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2018)

The reason for it needs to be found first!

Are you taking in more dairy than usual? The doctor needs to find a reason for it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 13, 2018)

Another member,Traveler,has shared his struggle with this as well. I think he said he found something that is helping. Maybe you could private message him?


----------



## john19485 (May 13, 2018)

I've cut out most dairy





RadishRose said:


> The reason for it needs to be found first!
> 
> Are you taking in more dairy than usual? The doctor needs to find a reason for it.


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2018)

Probably something in your diet.  Different foods are digested  at different speeds  and manner.

Keep a chart of your food  each day to find out  which foods are causing this condition ie.  a lot  some days  and not so much  other days.

Keep  A LOT  of  TP  on hand !


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2018)

I had severe diarrhea in February which was due to a new med that my Oncologist prescribed for me. There was a warning with the med that said  this could happen. Doctor had me reduce to half the prescription daily and the diarrhea cleared up.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 13, 2018)

Is it IBS-D, my neighbor deals with this mostly and then goes to IBS-C.  This is one product that worked for her for a while, you might want to look at it.
http://www.kijimea.com/

I'm pretty sure Amazon carries it so you can read reviews.   I've had the other issue most of my life but got things working good NOW.

Another product my friend is going to try as her D.O. suggested it is:  Dr. Ohhira's pre and probiotic capsules.  It's pricey but she's desperate and will give it a month trial to start.

My friend avoids meds and she won't even take iburprofen.  And she deals with a lot of arthritis.  I don't know how she does it.  Every time she sees a doc and they want to prescribe a drug, she reads about it and says, no way.  She takes a lot of supplements, less than me, but many.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2018)

I have this problem and know it is due to a med I am taking so I got some imodium today and have taken 2 dosages so far.  Usually one dose would work but not today. I know I have IBS.


----------



## Catlady (May 14, 2018)

I agree with Radish Rose that you need to find the cause first.  If you take Metamucil (get the orange flavored one or use the regular one with orange juice) it helps with diarrhea AND constipation.  It works!  I used to have bloody diarrhea decades ago and after taking it every day for three months I never had the problem again.  My doctor told me to take it, said from then on to start eating more fiber.  It's available over the counter.


----------



## IKE (May 14, 2018)

I recently got off of sugar and started using Splenda......I think that my system may slowly be adjusting to it but I can attest to the fact that for some folks it can / will cause diarrhea.


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2018)

Certain kinds of coffee can do this. If you are a coffee drinker, try doing without for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 14, 2018)

PVC said:


> I agree with Radish Rose that you need to find the cause first.  If you take Metamucil (get the orange flavored one or use the regular one with orange juice) it helps with diarrhea AND constipation.  It works!  I used to have bloody diarrhea decades ago and after taking it every day for three months I never had the problem again.  My doctor told me to take it, said from then on to start eating more fiber.  It's available over the counter.



I have a friend who swears by Metamcil, I've never taken  it.  I do well with my magnesium and ox bile for my system.

On the Splenda, I don't think it's the great stuff as those artificial things have additives that are negative.  I use stevia and real raw sugar if I need some sweetness.  I don't like a lot of sweet stuff.  I don't know if Splenda has aspartame in it but there is a lot of info on that stuff.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 14, 2018)

I had problems prior to my journey to AZ for the winter, I take 2 meds (that hasn't changed).  Can't say if it was the sun & subsequent Vit D boost.  I did start eating more complex carbs for my TYPE II.  Beans, oatmeal, sweet potatoes (steamed, skinless), air popped pop corn, fruit (berries mostly), haven't changed activity (still walk), my problem cleared up almost immediately.  I continue eating the complex carbs (fiber) with no return.  Still drink tons of coffee (lightened with 1/2 n 1/2) daily, eat 3-4 eggs daily.  Avoid breads, pasta and anything processed.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2018)

IKE said:


> I recently got off of sugar and started using Splenda......I think that my system may slowly be adjusting to it but I can attest to the fact that for some folks it can / will cause diarrhea.
> 
> View attachment 52077



I rarely ever get this problem but oddly enough if I eat certain artificial sweeteners I get it bad so I avoid them.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 16, 2018)

I was a coffee drinker all my adult life and drank it black and strong and of a very strong blend. I had loose bowels often and it seemed always to start late morning. I decided to stop drinking coffee for a two week test and in 2 to 3 days the problem stopped. I have had no problem for what  is  now nearly 8 months. My thinking is that just like other changes with age toleration of coffee became another thing of my youth.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2018)

I agree with PVC about fiber!  Exactly what my doctor told me. It works* both *ways. For looseness, it bulks up the stool.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 16, 2018)

Get a poop transplant.  You could have _Clostridium difficile.  _It absolutely works, sometimes overnight!  Good luck.


----------



## john19485 (May 17, 2018)

Doctor gave me Metronidazoln 500 mg, which seems to be working, thanks all who reponded


----------



## Butterfly (May 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I rarely ever get this problem but oddly enough if I eat certain artificial sweeteners I get it bad so I avoid them.



Keesha, if those certain artificial sweeteners are one of the sugar alcohols (erythritol, lactitol, maltitol, mannitol, sorbitol, xylitol, etc.), those sweeteners are known to cause terrible diarrhea is many individuals.  I was having a very bad spell of it several years ago and couldn't get it under control, and with my doc's help I was able to figure out it was the sorbitol in sugar free gum I was chewing sometimes.  I doesn't take much of that stuff to really tear you a new one if you are one of  the susceptible folks.  Now, I carefully scan labels to make sure there are none of the sugar alcohols in anything I buy.


----------



## Traveler (May 21, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Keesha, if those certain artificial sweeteners are one of the sugar alcohols (erythritol, lactitol, maltitol, mannitol, sorbitol, xylitol, etc.), those sweeteners are known to cause terrible diarrhea is many individuals.  I was having a very bad spell of it several years ago and couldn't get it under control, and with my doc's help I was able to figure out it was the sorbitol in sugar free gum I was chewing sometimes.  I doesn't take much of that stuff to really tear you a new one if you are one of  the susceptible folks.  Now, I carefully scan labels to make sure there are none of the sugar alcohols in anything I buy.




This is something new to me. I never heard of sugar alcohols.   Does that mean sugar alcohols are in anything with regular sugar ?


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Keesha, if those certain artificial sweeteners are one of the sugar alcohols (erythritol, lactitol, maltitol, mannitol, sorbitol, xylitol, etc.), those sweeteners are known to cause terrible diarrhea is many individuals.  I was having a very bad spell of it several years ago and couldn't get it under control, and with my doc's help I was able to figure out it was the sorbitol in sugar free gum I was chewing sometimes.  I doesn't take much of that stuff to really tear you a new one if you are one of  the susceptible folks.  Now, I carefully scan labels to make sure there are none of the sugar alcohols in anything I buy.



Yes I know now but at the time I didn’t know. Now I stay clear of all of it. 
Even a few Russel Stouffers diabetic candies will do me in. It’s CRAZY bad for that.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2018)

Traveler said:


> This is something new to me. I never heard of sugar alcohols.   Does that mean sugar alcohols are in anything with regular sugar ?




No! Only artificial sweeteners ending with ‘itol’


----------



## KingsX (May 21, 2018)

.

Be sure the bananas are on the green side.  Stay away from over ripe bananas.

Toasted coconut also helps. Aldi has great coconut cookies.

Fried food, onions and garlic might cause problems.

.


----------



## Traveler (May 24, 2018)

This is my 3rd day without any artifical sweeteners. I hope I'm not speaking too soon BUT the violent diarrhea has stopped. As a matter of fact I have not had a BM in 30 hours.   After 6 years of dealing with this nightmare, it feels like a miracle.


----------



## IKE (May 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> This is my 3rd day without any artifical sweeteners. I hope I'm not speaking too soon BUT the violent diarrhea has stopped. As a matter of fact I have not had a BM in 30 hours.   After 6 years of dealing with this nightmare, it feels like a miracle.



My stool is back to where it should be after being off Splenda for two days.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2018)

Yep! Yep! Yep! 
I’m so VERY happy for you both. 
This is really good news.
Good stuff. Made my day:sunshine:


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2018)

And traveler. The stomach lining CAN in fact be healed naturally. The best thing to help this is with homemade chicken broth. The cartilage from the bones helps heal ripped stomach lining. Things like natural ginger either in raw form or in a tea help sooth and slippery elm helps coat the lining while it heals. 

This IS curable.


----------



## Lara (May 24, 2018)

That's wonderful Traveler! so happy for you. Yes, artificial sweeteners do cause diarrhea and gas pains. Stevia is not artificial so it doesn't do that, yet it has no calories.


----------



## Traveler (May 24, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yep! Yep! Yep!
> I’m so VERY happy for you both.
> This is really good news.
> Good stuff. Made my day:sunshine:




Thank you ever so much, Keesha.  You have no idea of how many things I've tried which failed to have the slightest impact. When the 2 G.I. Dr's said it was incurable, I had given up. I figured my life was over. Still a tad early to know for certain but this is looking very good so far.  

P.S.  I saw my PCP yesterday and when I told him that I had given up sugar alcohols, he got a quizzical look on his face. I had to explain what they are. Un-freakin'-believable. He had never heard of them.


----------



## john19485 (May 24, 2018)

Glad you are getting over yours Traveler, I've still got mind, going to doctor in the morning.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Thank you ever so much, Keesha.  You have no idea of how many things I've tried which failed to have the slightest impact. When the 2 G.I. Dr's said it was incurable, I had given up. I figured my life was over. Still a tad early to know for certain but this is looking very good so far.
> 
> P.S.  I saw my PCP yesterday and when I told him that I had given up sugar alcohols, he got a quizzical look on his face. I had to explain what they are. Un-freakin'-believable. He had never heard of them.



You are so very welcome. 
I don’t want to discredit doctors at all but they only get taught to treat symptoms with prescription drugs. That’s all most of them know. Doctors aren’t taught to even care or acknowledge all the horrific side effects some drugs have and they especially aren’t  taught anything about nutrition or how the body heals naturally.

If they were recommending this then they’d be out of a job. In fact they don’t really even consider that food might be making you sick. They’d rather prescribe a pill and have you keep coming back. Not to say there aren’t some good doctors, because there are and that some medicine isn’t needed, because it is. 


With holistic treatment, it views healing on ALL levels;quality of  diet,level  of exercise, level of stress, quality of sleep, cognitive functioning as well as mental attitude and emotional well being. 

There’s some really good information out there about healing the stomach and digestive track and there are a lot of illnesses that cause this including systemic candida, bad bacteria infection, irritable bowl syndrome etc.,

I think from now on when you research anything add ‘holistic healing’ to your search category. This will give you more options and show you that there are other methods of healing besides conventional medicine. After all modern medicine is NEW. People got sick and healed without prescription drugs but healed from old age remedies that have been around for centuries and the great thing about the internet is you get information from people all around the world. 

Another great thing is that you are a chef and you will get into making homemade chicken broth and eating better. The better you feel the more you’ll get into it plus I know you HATE water but it’s good for you. There’s many healing teas that are quite tasty. Something with ginger in it will do you the world of good. 

You can do this. Even your attitude & spirit has lightened up noticeably. I’m so happy for you. Dealing with what you have to deal with must be depressing as ever so this is good. 

I wish you continued success!


----------



## Traveler (May 25, 2018)

Thank you. Keesha.  I hard to tell you how much better I feel.  It's like I have a little bit of the old me back again. Fear of leaving the house is gone, now that I can contol my bowels. Mentally, I feel sharper and more "alive". Energy levels have gone waaay up. Sleeping much better. I still need to wake to use bathroom at night but I can now go right back to sleep and get a full 9+ hours/night.  No need for afternoon naps.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Thank you. Keesha.  I hard to tell you how much better I feel.  It's like I have a little bit of the old me back again. Fear of leaving the house is gone, now that I can contol my bowels. Mentally, I feel sharper and more "alive". Energy levels have gone waaay up. Sleeping much better. I still need to wake to use bathroom at night but I can now go right back to sleep and get a full 9+ hours/night.  No need for afternoon naps.



This is such good news traveler. :clap: Your posts reflect the change in you. 
That’s great and you’re very welcome.


----------



## Traveler (May 25, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I made up a gallon of rich chicken stock. I used so many bones also, that it is now a gel. I'll be drinking 2 cups /day. One cup before lunch and another cup before dinner. Once chilled, I'll de-fat the stock.


----------

